# Sold as Synodontis "Upside Down Lace Catfish" ??



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Is this a Synodontis Nigriventris?

He has been growing very fast and is fairly active.
The dorsal spike is huge and he seems a little more long and slender than the pictures I find when searching.

What do you think?
Thanks.


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Im no expert in idetification by anymeans, but looks to me like you have an african featherfin catfish aka synodotis eupterus


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

borohands8593 said:


> Im no expert in idetification by anymeans, but looks to me like you have an african featherfin catfish aka synodotis eupterus


correct


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks like an eupterus to me as well.

Don't worry, soon he'll be fat and plump. Mine is a food hog.


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

eureptus  i got 3 babies


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

At least I know what I have now..and that I'll be keeping fish for a long time.

Man these guys live a long time...15-18 years?


----------

